# Apple Care Protection Plan : QUELLE IGNOMINIE !



## BS0D (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

*Bon, un coup de gueule parce-que j'en peux plus.*
J'ai voulu par sécurité me prendre l'Apple Care, étant sous MBP Penryn avec une carte NVidia 8600M GT. 

Ca m'a arrêté tout de suite: je me pointe avec la bouche en coeur sur le site, croyant m'en tirer pour 200-300&#8364;, montant déjà onéreux, abusé et peu abordable mais la tranquillité soit disant, se paie....
_Put*$& de bor¨%£, quelle HONTE_ !

D'abord, je ne savais pas qu'Apple nous avait pondu des tarifs différents selon le type d'ordi qu'on a. Et il se trouve que l'apple care est le plus cher pour le MBP justement. 

On paie leurs produits la peau du cul, et il faut en plus raquer 450&#8364; pour avoir la tranquillité d'esprit en cas de pépin, ce qui risque fort d'arriver ne nous voilons pas la face, avec une CG NVidia pourrie. 
Je suis désolé, mais j'ai vraiment besoin d'évacuer et de pousser mon gros coup de gueule, parce que payer un malheureux ordi dont je peux avoir l'équivalent en puissance chez crosoft pour moins de la moitié du prix, passe encore. Mais casquer pour avoir l'esprit tranquille encore un montant exorbitant car on sait qu'au fond, on va pas être si tranquille, ça me fout la mort franchement. 

________________________________________________
Et là, *je me sens carrément pris au piège*, car je sens le coup arriver avec ma chance: 
- tout va aller nickel jusqu'à 1an et un jour (car j'en prends soin comme la prunelle de mes yeux: à savoir bureau en verre pour éviter la surchauffe, pas de trimballage ou secouage intempestif ni rien...bref je le ménage à fond).
- Là je vais _me lâcher une fois_ et lui demander un travail de malade, faire du travail vidéo autre part que sur mon bureau en verre, il va chauffer, et je vais me retrouver avec un écran noir, donc laisé. 
Pris au piège, car pour être serein, je suis obligé de passer par leur prix outrageux, qui ne sera en rien rentabilisé...
_________________________________________________

Alors: 
1 - Qu'est ce qui explique la différence de tarif selon le modèle?
2 - Pourquoi ils nous prennent autant pour des jambons, à payer d'abord un malheureux portable 2200&#8364; sur lesquels il faut rajouter 450 parce que c'est même pas si fiable qu'on veut bien le faire croire?

3 - N'est ce pas une honte absolue de pratiquer des tarifs comme ça???

Pour finir, je vois pas du tout la rentabilité de ce plan moisi: si ma CG crame et que j'ai pas l'applecare, je l'ai dans le baba -- 700&#8364; pour la remplacer, autant retourner chez bilou et prendre sa daube flambant neuve à pas cher.
S'il arrive rien, je m'embourbe quoi qu'il arrive 450&#8364;.
Je sais pas ce que vous avez à dire là-dessus, mais moi ça me fout hors de mes gonds...


----------



## laf (30 Septembre 2008)

Globalement, je te comprends, il y a des domaines où Apple nous prend vraiment pour des k***. Et celui du prix de l'Apple care en est un par excellence. C'est la raison pour laquelle, je n'en ai jamais pris. De plus, j'ai cru comprendre que malgré cela, en cas de pépin, ce n'était pas toujours de tout repos pour obtenir gain de cause.

Maintenant, je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, pardon d'avance. 

Une politique marketing qui se tient consiste précisément pour un fabricant à gérer au mieux le ratio prix/quantité écoulé de ses marchandises, en tenant compte de tout un tas de facteurs comme : le marché, le type de clientèle visée, le type de produit vendu, l'image de l'entreprise, ce que le client est prêt à mettre etc. 
Bref, Apple fait un choix de prix pour ses machines en fonction de ses critères. Ensuite, libre à toi de les acheter ou pas. Mais, si tu les achètes, tu ne peux pas ensuite t'en vouloir et en vouloir à la terre entière d'avoir acheté une machine que tu juges hors de prix.

Tout ces paramètres sont finement calculés, sois en convaincu. Inutile de s'énerver. En revanche, si ta CG explose à un an et un jour et que tu n'a pas pris Apple care, tu as tout de même de bonnes chances qu'ils te la changent gratuitement car c'est un vice caché, et c'est la loi française.


----------



## coolthecat (30 Septembre 2008)

Sans vouloir dévier du sujet, j'aimerai bien savoir ce que devient la garantie légale de 2 ans définie par l'ordonnace de 2005 et qui doit en tout état de cause s'appliquer aux produits Apple ??


----------



## BS0D (30 Septembre 2008)

laf a dit:


> libre à toi de les acheter ou pas. Mais, si tu les achètes, tu ne peux pas ensuite t'en vouloir et en vouloir à la terre entière d'avoir acheté une machine que tu juges hors de prix.



Oui, j'ai fait le choix d'investir. Au jour d'aujourd'hui, c'est une vraie jouissance informatique (passe-moi le terme!) et je ne regrette rien. C'est effectivement hors de prix, en toute objectivité et je l'accepte : mais j'ai une fâcheuse tendance à anticiper psychologiquement sur le pire scenario, j'y peux rien !
Quand je vois le nombre de posts sur le forum de gens qui sont embêtés avec leur CG, je me dis que c'est légitime... 



laf a dit:


> Tout ces paramètres sont finement calculés, sois en convaincu. Inutile de s'énerver. En revanche, si ta CG explose à un an et un jour et que tu n'a pas pris Apple care, tu as tout de même de bonnes chances qu'ils te la changent gratuitement car c'est un vice caché, et c'est la loi française.



J'irai me rouler par terre à la fnac, et je leur ferai tellement la misère qu'ils vont me le changer illico 
En attendant, je me protège: sauvegardes time machine quotidiennes, couplées avec un clone du mon DD sur un externe de temps en temps...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2008)

J'ai ajouté le coût de l'AppleCare lorsque j'ai envisagé d'acheter un MBP. J'ai considéré que c'était le "vrai" prix de la machine. Ensuite, j'ai choisi la configuration en fonction de mon budget.

Ça ne soulage pas le porte-monnaie, mais ça ménage mon ulcère. :rateau:


----------



## Mr Chen (30 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement je n'ai pas pris l'apple care, c'est bien trop cher.

Mais il n'y a pas que Applecare.

J'ai profité d'une offre FNAC qui proposait 3 ans de garantie et 5% de réduction (sûrement parcque la nouvelle gamme arrive bientôt). J'ai gagné 1 an en tout cas.

Tu es autant couvert que l'applecare, masi c'est pas apple qui font les réparations.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Septembre 2008)

coolthecat a dit:


> Sans vouloir dévier du sujet, j'aimerai bien savoir ce que devient la garantie légale de 2 ans définie par l'ordonnace de 2005 et qui doit en tout état de cause s'appliquer aux produits Apple ??



je suis aussi intéressé par la réponse à cette question...


----------



## BS0D (1 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je suis aussi intéressé par la réponse à cette question...




+1


----------



## BS0D (1 Octobre 2008)

hmm... j'ai trouvé ça: http://www.lexinter.net/lois4/ordon...ontrat_due_par_le_vendeur_au_consommateur.htm
ça: http://www.lexinter.net/lois4/ordon...ontrat_due_par_le_vendeur_au_consommateur.htm
ça: http://www.afas-siamois.com/textes_code_consom_l_211-4a14.htm

et plein d'autres trucs sur le net, mais j'ai pas le courage de me taper tout ça à lire, d'autant plus que j'y connais que dalle en droit / loi ... :rose:


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

La garantie légale de deux ans (minimum) concerne les vices cachés...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2008)

coolthecat a dit:


> Sans vouloir dévier du sujet, j'aimerai bien savoir ce que devient la garantie légale de 2 ans définie par l'ordonnace de 2005 et qui doit en tout état de cause s'appliquer aux produits Apple ??





Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je suis aussi intéressé par la réponse à cette question...





BS0D a dit:


> +1


déjà traité sur le forum

parmi d'autres
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/la-garantie-mondiale-en-france-192113.html
ou
100% dedié
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/la-garantie-legale-en-france-passe-a-2-ans-96444.html


----------



## Emmanuel94 (1 Octobre 2008)

je ne veux pas faire de pub, mais pour les machines c'est sympa, une réduction de 5 % avec la carte et m'équivalent de l'Apple care à 279  pour les portables, c'est surtout très rentable pour les MBP.

En plus j'ai eu l'occasion de tester le SAV, pour une tache grise sur l'écran, si ce n'est les 15 jours d'immobilisation, l'écran a été changé.

Mais en tout état de cause faite des sauvegardes....

En ce qui concerne la carte graphique, si vous avez des infos... pour le moment je n'ai pas eu de problèmes mais la lecture des forums n'est pas pour me rassurer...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2008)

Les extensions de garanties de la fnac sont bien meilleures que l'AppleCare : elles sont moins chères et elles te protègent même des pixels morts (contrairement à l'AppleCare). J'ai ainsi pu faire changer l'écran de mon MacBook au bout de 2 mois (pixel bleu au milieu de la dalle).

Inconvénient : en achetant le Mac à la FNAC, tu ne peux pas le "personnaliser" au niveau de la configuration. Or, quand on prend un iMac ou un MBP, c'est difficile de rajouter des composants après l'achat.

J'avoue que pour mon Mac Pro acheté sur l'Apple Store, je me tâte pour prendre l'AppleCare à 329&#8364;... si la carte mère lâche dans 6 mois, je m'embourbe 900&#8364; de réparation (parlons aussi du prix exorbitant des pièces détachées Apple...)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (1 Octobre 2008)

il suffit de le demander au vendeur Apple, il prend la commande et on rtourne le chercher à la FNAC une fois livrée, c'est en tout cas possible à la FNAC digitale de Paris, mais également à la FNAC de Thiais


----------



## Arlequin (1 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> déjà traité sur le forum
> 
> parmi d'autres
> http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/la-garantie-mondiale-en-france-192113.html
> ...



Moi, ce qui m'a toujours fait bondir: 
un appareil défectueux, sous garantie, disons 1 mois avant la fin de celle-i, et qui est échangé car irréparable, et bien ce nouvel appareil, tout beau tout neuf, ne sera garanti.... qu'un mois puisqu'il "bénéficie" de la garantie de l'appareil initial ! 

:mouais:


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> On paie leurs produits la peau du cul, et il faut en plus raquer 450&#8364; pour avoir la tranquillité d'esprit en cas de pépin, ce qui risque fort d'arriver ne nous voilons pas la face, avec une CG NVidia pourrie.


Tu ne peux absolument pas affirmer qu'elle est pourrie. Les responsables de nVidia n'ont absolument pas été clairs concernant cette CG. On ne sait pas dans quelle proportion cette CG a été touchée, si le problème évoqué ne concerne que 0.1 %, 1 %, 10 % ou 60 % de la production. Le problème est surtout que nVidia a tellement mal communiqué que cela jette finalement l'opprobre sur cette société et surtout sur cette CG.

Ce que je constate, sur les forums (et je ne parle pas spécialement de MacG), ce sont essentiellement des utilisateurs qui ont peur d'avoir un problème, et non pas qui en ont réellement un, alors que cette CG est commercialisée depuis plus d'un an. On pourra me dire que la CG peut lacher au bout de quelques années, mais là on peut en arriver à dire n'importe quoi.

Concernant le prix de l'AC, je suis d'accord, il est horriblement cher, c'est du jamais vu. Même les autres marques de PC, sur des ordinateurs équivalents, ne proposent pas des extensions de garantie aussi chères. Ce prix est franchement abusif. Il serait temps qu'Apple revoit sa politique, et ne donne pas aux utilisateurs l'impression d'avoir été piégés.

Certains utilisateurs en sont arrivés à acheter leur AC moins cher sur e-Bay. Je ne veux pas trop en parler, tu peux faire une recherche, mais Apple va bientôt mettre un terme à ce genre de pratique en supprimant les versions "boite" et en obligeant à passer par un revendeur agréé. 




Mr Chen a dit:


> Tu es autant couvert que l'applecare, masi c'est pas apple qui font les réparations.


Bien sûr que si, c'est un centre agréé Apple qui fait les réparations, la Fnac ne joue que les intermédiaires. Et non, la couverture n'est pas exactement la même, même si sur l'essentiel elle l'est. 



Kaporal5 a dit:


> Les extensions de garanties de la fnac sont bien meilleures que l'AppleCare : elles sont moins chères et elles te protègent même des pixels morts (contrairement à l'AppleCare). J'ai ainsi pu faire changer l'écran de mon MacBook au bout de 2 mois (pixel bleu au milieu de la dalle).
> Inconvénient : en achetant le Mac à la FNAC, tu ne peux pas le "personnaliser" au niveau de la configuration. Or, quand on prend un iMac ou un MBP, c'est difficile de rajouter des composants après l'achat.
> J'avoue que pour mon Mac Pro acheté sur l'Apple Store, je me tâte pour prendre l'AppleCare à 329&#8364;... si la carte mère lâche dans 6 mois, je m'embourbe 900&#8364; de réparation (parlons aussi du prix exorbitant des pièces détachées Apple...)


Dire que les extensions Fnac sont meilleures que l'AC est discutable. Déjà sur un MBP l'AC est internationale (pas celle de la Fnac), ce qui peut avoir une importance pour certains d'entre nous.

Mais surtout, en prenant une extension Fnac, tu te livres pieds et poings liés à la Fnac, tu te rends extrémement dépendant d'elle.
Perso, j'ai pris un AC pour mon MBP. Si j'ai un problème, je sais que je peux me rendre directement à un centre agréé qui fait très bien son travail, et rapidement. Si j'ai des réclamations ou des questions, je peux directement m'adresser à un technicien (en tout cas dans mon centre agréé). Je sais que j'ai une certaine "valeur" à ses yeux puisque je suis son client direct. Et si ça ne va pas je change de centre agréé.

Rien de tout ça avec la Fnac, puisqu'elle n'a qu'un rôle d'intermédiaire "obligatoire" entre son client et le centre agréé. Si tu n'es pas content d'un délai ou d'une réparation, tant pis pour toi, tu te démerdes avec l'employé Fnac qui ne fait que remplir de la paperrasse. A en lire les témoignages sur les forums, j'ai quand même l'impression que les clients Fnac sont moins bien considérés que les autres, et ont beaucoup plus de mal à se faire entendre, que ceux qui traitent directement avec un centre agréé.

Passer par un intermédiaire pour des réparations, c'est à mon sens ce qu'il y a de pire...


----------



## BS0D (1 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu ne peux absolument pas affirmer qu'elle est pourrie. Les responsables de nVidia n'ont absolument pas été clairs concernant cette CG. On ne sait pas dans quelle proportion cette CG a été touchée, si elle ne concerne que 0.1 %, 1 %, 10 % ou 60 % de la production. Le problème est surtout que nVidia a tellement mal communiquée que cela jette finalement l'opprobre sur cette société et surtout sur cette CG.



Oui, j'avoue là encore avoir parlé sous le coup de l'énervement... 
ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est simplement pour reprendre ce que tu dis, qu'on n'a aucune assurance quant à la fiabilité de notre modèle (enfin, la CG installée sur notre ordi), et qu'on a potentiellement de quoi s'inquiéter
C'est le "potentiellement" qui me saoule, le fait de ne pas savoir à quoi m'attendre en fait


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas pour toi mais de mon côté un MBP n'est pas "un malheureux portable" comme tu le disais  C'est ce que j'appelle un investissement  Je vais m'en servir, pour le fun et pour mon taf. Et en général, on assure ce genre de chose.
Apple n'a jamais été une "gentille entreprise qui aime ses utilisateurs plus que ses actionnaires" contrairement à ce que beaucoup s'imagine au travers de l'image marketing qu'elle distille et qu'on prend plaisir à apprécier. Depuis 15 ans que j'ai des macs, j'ai souvent trouvé -et particulièrement pour les non-américains- qu'Apple était un vrai tr*u-du-c*l. Mais je préfère encore ça à la concurrence. Et je l'accepte en rongeant mon frein. (Même si je comprend que ça fait tellement du bien de pousser un coup de gueule de temps à autre )

La seule question en fin de compte c'est _est-ce que tu as envie ou non de courir le risque de problèmes à 1 an et 1 jour ?_

J'ai un pote, avant même la fin de sa première année, son MBP de juin 2007 a été quasiment été refait à neuf suite à des galères à répétition. Inutile de te dire qu'il a trouvé que l'AC était obligatoire . Il l'a commandé 10 jours avant la fin de son année de garantie.
J'ai de mon côté, en 2002, fait de même avec un PB 400 d'occasion, à 5 j de la date (~500CHF si je me souviens bien). Et je n'ai pas eu à m'en servir (enfin, disons que j'ai résolu mon problème sans qu'Apple ne puisse le régler pour moi). Mais je ne le regrette pas une seconde. Et il tourne toujours :love: A l'avenir, j'en prendrais un uniquement dans le cas de l'achat d'un portable ou d'un iMac. Pas pour une tour, sauf si je vois que dans le courant de l'année elle ou ses s&#339;urs ont des problèmes :mouais:.

Ce que je conseille à chaque ami, switcher ou non quand il me pose la question sur l'AC et son prochain mac:
Tu achètes ta bécane. 2200&#8364;. C'est déjà cher . Alors étalons, l'AC peut être acheté encore le 364e jour après l'achat de la bécane&#8230; Tu divises le prix de l'AC par 12. Tu sais donc que tu en as -si j'ai bien calculé- pour 37&#8364;50 par mois à mettre de côté. Tu peux aussi te dire que certaines de tes étrennes/cadeaux/primes suivant ta situation iront pour aider ta cagnotte.
Et si tu as eu des galères avec le mac pendant l'année écoulée , tu prend ton AppleCare juste avant la date fatidique. Et si tu n'en as pas eu, tu te poses une dernière fois la question: j'ai l'argent: est-ce que je pars en week-end à Londres :love: ou est-ce que je garantie mon matos pour ces 2 prochaines années :rose:.
Honnêtement, qu'Apple soit un arnaqueur ou pas sur le prix de son AC, je ne me pose même pas la question. J'ai pas envie, dans 6 mois de devoir repayer 2000&#8364; pour un portable, perdre mes données et car le changement de la carte mère du portable me coutera plus cher qu'une nouvelle machine&#8230; Je me dis juste que le prix réel d'un mac est plus cher que celui affiché :rateau:


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Oui, j'avoue là encore avoir parlé sous le coup de l'énervement...
> ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est simplement pour reprendre ce que tu dis, qu'on n'a aucune assurance quant à la fiabilité de notre modèle (enfin, la CG installée sur notre ordi), et qu'on a potentiellement de quoi s'inquiéter
> C'est le "potentiellement" qui me saoule, le fait de ne pas savoir à quoi m'attendre en fait



Bien sûr. Mais sur d'autres modèles de Mac, il est arrivé que des utilisateurs voient leur CM lâcher, hors garantie. Tu ne peux jamais savoir à quoi t'attendre.

Concernant la CG, s'il y a vice caché sur cette CG, on peut espérer que Apple prenne les réparations en charge hors garantie.
Ce qu'il y a de plus pénible, plus que le problème "potentiel" en lui-même, ce sont le manque de clarté de nVidia et le silence d'Apple concernant cette CG. Mais je remarque que la grande majorité de marques qui ont équipé leurs portables avec ces CG 8400 et 8600 (et de nombreux fabricants de PC sont concernés, pas seulement Apple) reste silencieuse...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

Moi je suis à la moitié de la garantie, et je me pose toujours la question si je devrais la prendre ou pas, cette apple-care...
Vu le prix, ça fait vraiment mal (surtout pour un étudiant!). Mais en cas de pépin, on est dans la ***ouille :mouais:
J'adore le matériel apple, mais tout ce qui a autour m'exaspère énormément, et je comprends tout à fait ton coup de gueule!


----------



## BS0D (1 Octobre 2008)

moi aussi je suis étudiant. j'ai fait des sacrifices (enfin, pas sur mes besoins immédiats hein divoli si tu te souviens de notre débat  ) pour acheter mon MBP mais là, ça me révolte un peu effectivement de devoir investir une fois de plus.µ




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je conseille à chaque ami, switcher ou non quand il me pose la question sur l'AC et son prochain mac:
> Tu achètes ta bécane. 2200. C'est déjà cher . Alors étalons, l'AC peut être acheté encore le 364e jour après l'achat de la bécane Tu divises le prix de l'AC par 12. Tu sais donc que tu en as -si j'ai bien calculé- pour 3750 par mois à mettre de côté. Tu peux aussi te dire que certaines de tes étrennes/cadeaux/primes suivant ta situation iront pour aider ta cagnotte.



la perspective que tu apportes *teo *est intéressante, mais pour étudiant, ça reste un "sacrifice" quand meme...
Et tu as tout à fait raison, non c'est pas un "malheureux" portable, c'est plutôt un "bijou de technologie"  là encore, j'ai eu des termes crus à cause de mon raz le bol 

je vais peut-être l'envisager à terme, cet AC, mais dans l'immédiat je dois laisser descendre la pilule 
on va déjà voir comment se passe les 364 premiers jours pour moi et mon MBP -- au moindre problème, je fais intervenir la garantie et je me couvre avec l'AC avant qu'il nes oit trop tard


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

C'est sûr, moi aussi j'ai fait déjà l'énorme sacrifice pour le payer! 
Maintenant, lâcher 450 en plus pour n'avoir rien de concret en plus (et peut-être même jamais rien), c'est un peu saoulant...


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Perso, si je devais conseiller cette extension de garantie, je le ferais surtout vis-à-vis de personnes qui ont de tous petits moyens financiers comme les étudiants, même si cela peut paraitre paradoxal à priori.

Ce sont surtout eux qui seront dans la panade en cas de problèmes; une réparation hors garantie ou l'achat d'un nouvel ordi couteront plus chers qu'un AC, et ce sera beaucoup plus difficile à assumer financièrement...


----------



## Aylavero (1 Octobre 2008)

Et que pensez-vous des deals "applecare" proposés aux Us pour moins de 200 euros (pour mbp), ou même sur sites français réglos à nettement moins cher.... Pour les deals étrangers, on ne fournit que le code d'activation (pas la boite).....
Toujours un peu peur d'un coup foireux, bien évidemment!


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Aylavero a dit:


> Et que pensez-vous des deals "applecare" proposés aux Us pour moins de 200 euros (pour mbp), ou même sur sites français réglos à nettement moins cher.... Pour les deals étrangers, on ne fournit que le code d'activation (pas la boite).....
> Toujours un peu peur d'un coup foireux, bien évidemment!



Ben c'est ce que je disais plus haut; certains ont acheté leur AC sur des sites en ligne style e-bay pour nettement moins cher, et pour la plupart d'entre eux ont réussi à l'activer. On peut effectivement se poser des questions.

Normalement, les prix sont cadrés par Apple, ils sont les mêmes partout (à l'échelle nationale), ce genre de magouilles n'est donc pas supposé exister.

Certains vont acheter leur AC aux USA en profitant du taux euros/dollar, mais en omettant de payer la TVA à leur retour.

Il y a aussi des sites tout-à-fait sérieux qui ont fait des promotions sur les boites d'AC, je suppose qu'ils les liquident avant de ne plus pouvoir en vendre.

Bientôt, les versions boites vont disparaitre, il faudra aller acheter et s'enregistrer directement chez un revendeur agréé...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Perso, si je devais conseiller cette extension de garantie, je le ferais surtout vis-à-vis de personnes qui ont de tous petits moyens financiers comme les étudiants, même si cela peut paraitre paradoxal à priori.
> 
> Ce sont surtout eux qui seront dans la panade en cas de problèmes; une réparation hors garantie ou l'achat d'un nouvel ordi couteront plus chers qu'un AC, et ce sera beaucoup plus difficile à assumer financièrement...



Là tu n'as pas tord du tout, je n'avais pas pensé dans ce sens là 
A priori on pourrait se dire aussi que si aucune m*** n'arrive dans la 1ère année, statistiquement (j'adore ça!) on diminue fortement les chances d'en avoir par la suite...
(S'il ne reste pas dans un placard pendant 6 mois)
Ai-je tord ou raison ?
On pourrait me rétorquer : oui, mais les composants s'usent et c'est après qu'ils claquent... Pas faux non plus


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Statistiquement, c'est ce qu'on dit. Mais c'est surtout une question de risque personnel; à chacun de voir...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

Risque personnel ?
Que veux-tu dire exactement par là ?


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Ben le fait de pouvoir assumer des réparations hors garantie. C'est relativement facile pour quelqu'un qui a un salaire (et encore), beaucoup moins pour un étudiant. C'est à chaque personne d'en estimer le risque... 

"Statistiquement", ça veut bien dire ce que ça veut dire. Ce n'est pas parce que "statistiquement" les problèmes arrivent en début de garantie qu'il n'y en aura plus après.


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2008)

Je comprend _très très bien ton point de vue sur la question "Etudiant sans le sou_"  J'y ai gouté, de la façon la plus amère: entre 1992 et 96, Apple refusait même de faire les mêmes réductions aux gars en apprentissage comme moi ou WebO (typographie>PAO !!! un comble ) alors que mes potes étudiants changeaient de mac tout les 18 mois avec les reducs _Education_  J'ai payé plein pot mon premier Mac. C'est d'ailleurs peut-être toujours d'actualité.
Ca fait partie des trucs qui ne m'ont jamais fait penser à Apple comme une société différente des autres, commercialement parlant en tout cas. Et plus proche, je t'avouerai aussi que la situation "Sans emploi / sans emploi stable" est un peu la même que celle d'étudiant. Chaque euro est un investissement.

La seule chose que je voulais essayer de dire c'est que malgré ce qu'Amalcrex peut penser, le calcul est terriblement simple, qu'il fasse chmur ou pas: c'est un pari sur le temps et le matériel et pas un pari où on peut gagner: juste un pari on peut perdre tout ou presque ou éventuellement garder ce qu'on a, si on a de la chance de bien tomber.
C'est dur, c'est dégueulasse, mais c'est comme ça, *faut juste pas oublier ce satané pari*.

Ce n'est pas nouveau, chaque génération de macs a eu ses cauchemardesques séries: y'avait mon PB Titanium justement dont les modèles pelaient leur titane , avaient des pixels morts  et pétaient leur charnière  et c'était clair, comme pour les cartes graphiques nVidia, on avait intérêt à prendre l'AC, même si ça coutait cher J'aurai du faire le pari, j'ai rien eu de tout ça :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

je ne suis pas fan de ce genre d'assurance. Le but ce n'est pas de t'assurer de mais te vendre un produit supplémentaire. le risque que tu es à t'en servir est bien calculé. j'entend qu'il est calculé de façon à ce qu'Apple ne perde pas d'argent de manière globale.


----------



## Pdg (1 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais surtout, en prenant une extension Fnac, tu te livres pieds et poings liés à la Fnac, tu te rends extrémement dépendant d'elle.



Eh bien tu as parfaitement raison. Eh oui.

J'explique. A l'origine de mon switch, il y a mon Toshiba Satellite M40, machine de 2 ans et 10 mois. J'en suis globalement assez satisfait, à part des plantages irréguliers et incompréhensibles. Sans parler de windoz ixpé. Acheté à la Fnac, avec extension de garantie 3 ans (et ça m'a sauvé).

Un jour, le tosh' me lache. Il s'éteint sans prévenir, branché sur secteur. OK, la batterie montrait la fin de sa vie, pas grave, le cordon doit être mort. Je le porte confiant à la fnac et là, c'est le début du cauchemar... Et du switch, par la même occasion ! (petite précision : je ne fais pas de procès de la Fnac. Ce genre de mésaventure peut survenir avec n'importe quelle garantie, mais je pense surtout avec des intermédiaires).

Déjà, garantie sur site, je me la mets précisément là où vous pensez : pas de délais acceptables. Je préfère le porter moi-même (surtout que je pensais que c'était bêtement un problème de chargeur)... Eh bien je vous passe les détails, mais il fut immobilisé plus d'un mois (forcément : envoi à Toshiba), sans explication. J'ai fini par recevoir un devis (??! Ils voulaient me changer le clavier pour raisons "esthétiques"... Non demandé bien entendu. Le pire, c'est que le prix de récupération du matériel si je refusais le devis s'élevait à 60 euros...) Je ne blame pas la fnac puisqu'ils n'ont précisément rien fait et rien à faire (c'est sur le contrat de garantie), mais 1 mois, quand même ! J'aurai dû l'emmener chez Tosh' en vélib... Bref, une lettre AR et quelques coups de fils plus tard, c'est le directeur de l'agence que j'ai au bout du fil... Rien à secouer de mon souci de garantie, mais c'est l'ordinateur de prêt qui est en cause (il n'avait pas été formaté et j'ai fait un scandale : j'avais accès à toutes les données et mots de passe du précédent propriétaire)... J'ai fini par récupérer mon ordinateur, clavier inchangé, cable pareil... Mais nouvelle carte mère (enfin... D'après l'avis de réparations), sans débourser un kopek. Mais j'ai pris 1 mois et demi de retard sur mon travail et c'est pénible. Ce qui me fait enrager surtout, c'est qu'il faut faire des pieds et des mains pour avoir somme toute ce pour quoi on a payé (200 euros il y a 3 ans tout de même). S'ils étaient tombés sur un bonhomme juste un peu moins chiant que moi, il aurait sans doute payé... Ou abandonné son ordinateur au SAV. 

Faut toujours râler pour avoir gain de cause, c'est usant.

Enfin depuis ça, même si je n'en veux pas forcément à la Fnac, il est hors de question que je prenne quoi que ce soit comme garantie chez un intermédiaire, quel qu'il soit !


----------



## divoli (1 Octobre 2008)

Pour prendre mon exemple personnel, il m'est arrivé quelques pannes sous garantie, et j'ai apporté à chaque fois le Mac directement à un centre agréé Apple dont je connaissais la bonne réputation.
Un changement de CM ---> j'ai récupéré mon Mac au bout de quelques jours,
Un ventilo qui déconne ---> idem, Mac récupéré au bout de quelques jours,
Un DD qui plante ---> idem, quelques jours.

Rapide et du bon boulot à chaque fois; c'est vraiment important d'avoir accès à un SAV sur lequel on peut compter.

Par contre, on ne m'a pas confié un ordi de prêt, mais n'en ayant pas besoin je n'en ai pas demandé.


Je n'ai rien contre la Fnac, ceci dit, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à conseiller leur extension de garantie...


----------

